# PSU Advice: Corsair HX750 or Seasonic X-750



## Rohit1980 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys, planning to upgrade my PSU and not able to decide between Corsair HX750 and Seasonic X-750.
Can you please suggest. Also please mention the appropriate price, not able to judge based on the prices mentioned online.

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

If you need the 8+4 pin EPS get the X750 otherwise you are good with the Corsair.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 11, 2013)

X-750 from me.... its fully modular and 80 + gold certified....but might be more expensive...not sure on the pricing though...


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 11, 2013)

X750 is a very good power supply, nevertheless. I would pick that as of now, but you can't go wrong with either of the choices.


----------



## rock2702 (May 11, 2013)

I have the hx750, it is 80+ gold certified.The only cables which are not modular are the 24 pin and 8 pin connectors and two pcie connectors for the graphics card which are needed anyways.Also the rma of corsair is easier than seasonic.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 11, 2013)

Don't go according to the certification . The testing method for the certification is obsolete as the ambient temperature to maintain is under 30 degrees. Many review sites usually test it in a hot box which pretty much makes 40-50 degrees in ambience.

Yeah, Corsair RMA has no issues. Seasonic, depends on where you live. But then again, both power supplies are good, chances of sending for an RMA is minimum.


----------



## rajnusker (May 11, 2013)

Get the Seasonic one.


----------



## Rohit1980 (May 16, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Get the Seasonic one.



Sorry Guys, forgot to close the thread... got the Seasonic one on April 15.


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2013)

^Unboxing pics?


----------



## Rohit1980 (May 17, 2013)

Installed long time back  .. can get only box pics


----------

